# Best Char-Broil grill of these two?



## zachbb (Jun 4, 2014)

Hi

I'm short on cash and looking for a grill for 2, and occasionally 4 people. Nothing fancy, just a grill for cooking steaks outdoors. Budget less than $170, but the cheaper the better. I found 2 grills that look good, but they both seem very similar in specs to me.. 

1. Why is one almost DOUBLE the price of the other?
2. Which should I get?

Char-Broil 300:
http://www.amazon.com/Char-Broil-Classic-2-Burner-Grill-Single/dp/B00BFPMNHM/

        Primary Surface   300       BTUs   30000       Surface/BTU   100   

Char-Broil (Cheap version):
Amazon.com : Char-Broil 26, 500 BTU 2-Burner Gas Grill, 280 Square Inch : Freestanding Grills : Patio, Lawn & Garden

        Primary Surface   280       BTUs   26500       Surface/BTU   95   
Thanks!

Zach


----------



## bigwheel (Jun 4, 2014)

Its hard to decide.


----------



## Max1 (Jun 4, 2014)

Buy a Weber Kettle, for $100 and get a crap load of charcoal.


----------



## zachbb (Jun 5, 2014)

I would LOVE a charcoal grill but I'm pretty sure my neighbors would hate me if I got one of those. So I have to get gas.

So which of those grills do you think I should get?


----------



## Max1 (Jun 5, 2014)

Why, Charcoal does not give off really any smoke if you have a proper grilling fire going. Very little if at all any. Biggest thing with smoke is lighting it, and that is only if you use paper.

Check this out.
How to use a starter chimney to light BBQ charcoal - YouTube


----------



## Bob In Fla. (Jun 5, 2014)

Max said:


> Buy a Weber Kettle, for $100 and get a crap load of charcoal.


 Yep.

The only smell from my charcoal/wood burner is the food cooking with just a slight hint of smoke flavoring.  
That gas stinks more when you "cook" the charred remains off the grates.  You might as well just cook on your indoor oven.  Exactly the same thing if it's a GAS oven.


----------



## bigwheel (Jun 5, 2014)

Charcoal is a pain in the coola and imparts about zero flavor..unless you buy the variety impregnated with raw wood. Get the cheap gasser.


----------



## Bob In Fla. (Jun 5, 2014)

Yeah, anyone with the smarts of about a 12 year old can do a good job with charcoal and wood.  The only thing gas adds is that nice propane flavor and some carbon monoxide.  I have never bought the "impregnated" charcoal.

I think someone has been huffing the propane and inhaling the fumes from a shorted-out electric "smoker". SMH


----------



## Vermin999 (Jun 5, 2014)

Don't listen to Bigwheel, Cooking on a charcoal grill compared to gas is a night and day difference in flavor. If you are worried about upsetting neighbors I would spend a little more $$$ and get the gold, it has an ash catcher rather than just a pan underneath so you don't have ash flying all over. All cheap grills will have hot and cold spots and are a pain to cook on. With a kettle grill set up direct/indirect you are going to have consistent temps on the cot side and the cool side of the grill. You want more smoke flavor, add a wood chunk or two. While smoking on a grill can be a little more labor intensive and using a smoker, it can be done and with great success!!! Do yourself a favor, get that idea out of your head getting a cheap gasser and pick up a Weber kettle!!!


----------



## Bosko (Jun 5, 2014)

If you think you have to get a gasser, which IMO there is nothing wrong with them at all!
There are many days I want 2 dogs or a burger and get cook them in 7-10 minutes and DONE!
I have apple chunk wood on hand to provide the smoke flavor if needed
Buy a WEBER gasser not a chargrill or broil.....

Spend the extra $$ and get the WEBER

Here is their intro grill, it will last 3-4 of the grills you posted as far as longevity.


----------



## bigwheel (Jun 5, 2014)

[FONT=Arial,Verdana,Helvetica,sans-serif]This is a copy and paste from the Weber webite. Glad yall like the flavor of all that garbage.[/FONT]


[FONT=Arial,Verdana,Helvetica,sans-serif](quote from Weber bulletin)
[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial,Verdana,Helvetica,sans-serif]Here is the official        ingredient list for Kingsford Charcoal Briquets from a company press        release, including the purpose of each ingredient in parentheses. The        explanation after each ingredient is my own.[/FONT]


[FONT=Arial,Verdana,Helvetica,sans-serif]*Wood char* (Heat source)
      This is simply the wood by-products I mentioned above, burned down into        charcoal—almost pure carbon. In the case of Kingsford, they use woods like          fir, cedar, and alder that are local to the regions in which they          operate—Burnside and Summer Shade, Kentucky; Glen, Mississippi; Belle,          Missouri; Springfield, Oregon; and Beryl and Parsons, West Virginia.
 [/FONT]
[FONT=Arial,Verdana,Helvetica,sans-serif]*Mineral char* (Heat source)
        This is a geologically young form of coal with a soft, brown texture. It          helps Kingsford burn hotter and longer than a plain charcoal briquette. As with          the wood, Kingsford heats this material in an oxygen-controlled          environment, eliminating water, nitrogen, and other elements, leaving          behind—almost pure carbon.
 [/FONT]
[FONT=Arial,Verdana,Helvetica,sans-serif]*Mineral carbon* (Heat source)
        This is anthracite coal, the old, hard, black stuff once commonly used          for home heating. It helps Kingsford burn hotter and longer than a          plain charcoal briquette. It's already 86-98% pure carbon, but once again,          Kingsford processes it in an oxygen-controlled environment, leaving          behind—almost pure carbon.

      What exactly is coal, you ask? "Nasty stuff," some folks say. Well, coal        is a fossil fuel, most of which was formed more than 300 million years        ago. To make a really, really long story short: Plants and trees died,        sank to the bottom of swampy areas, accumulated into many layers, then        geologic processes covered the stuff with sand, clay, and rock, and the        combination of heat and pressure converted it into what we call coal.

      So, coal is really old plant material that can be processed into almost        pure carbon. Charcoal is wood that is burned down into almost pure carbon.        Not much difference, in my book. End of coal lesson.
 [/FONT]
[FONT=Arial,Verdana,Helvetica,sans-serif]*Limestone* (Uniform visual ashing)
      Limestone creates the pretty, white coating of ash you see after lighting        the briquettes. Limestone is a sedimentary rock consisting of calcium        carbonate—also found in egg shells, antacids, and calcium dietary        supplements.
 [/FONT]
[FONT=Arial,Verdana,Helvetica,sans-serif]*Starch* (Binder)
        As mentioned above, starch is used to hold briquettes          together, and is found in corn, wheat, potatoes, and          rice.[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial,Verdana,Helvetica,sans-serif]*Borax* (Press release)
      Borax is used in small amounts to help briquettes release from        the molds. But isn't Borax a        detergent? Well, yes, it is, but it's actually a naturally-occurring mineral          that is non-toxic in the quantities we're talking about in a briquette.          It        consists of sodium, boron, oxygen, and water. You already know        what oxygen and water are. Sodium is a common element found in lots of        stuff we eat, including salt. Boron is an element that is necessary in small        quantities for plant growth. Borax is commonly used in cosmetics and          medicines.
 [/FONT]
[FONT=Arial,Verdana,Helvetica,sans-serif]*Sodium nitrate* (Ignition aid)
      This is the same stuff used to cure meat. According to *Robert L. Wolke*,        professor emeritus of chemistry at the University of Pittsburgh, sodium        nitrate gives off oxygen when heated, helping the briquettes to light        faster.[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial,Verdana,Helvetica,sans-serif]*Sawdust* (Ignition aid)
        Sawdust burns quickly,        helping the briquettes to light faster.[/FONT]


----------



## Bob In Fla. (Jun 5, 2014)

Do you have a link for that?

There's several reasons that I ask...

#1.  Weber's webite (sic), I didn't know Weber made charcoal.

#2.  This looks a lot like what Kingsford used to put in their charcoal back before they changed the formulation a few years ago.

#3.  Kingsford isn't the only company making briquettes.  Some companies only use wood char and potato starch as the binder.

#4.  There are also many many places and brands to buy natural lump charcoal where the only ingredient is charred hardwood.


----------



## Bosko (Jun 5, 2014)

Funny My Brothers Ex Girlfriend was at my Sisters for a get together.
We sparked up the grill ( gasser) she said....."Oh I'll never eat that"

I asked why.......she said "all the carcinogens and and fat smoke going into the meat"

This as she downs the rest of her Budweiser and takes a drag off her cigarette....


----------



## bigwheel (Jun 5, 2014)

Sure I got a link. Tried to give it but didnt know if anybody want the A to Z of charcoal.  Thanks for the speeling correction. 

All About Charcoal - The Virtual Weber Bullet


----------



## bigwheel (Jun 5, 2014)

Bosko said:


> Funny My Brothers Ex Girlfriend was at my Sisters for a get together.
> We sparked up the grill ( gasser) she said....."Oh I'll never eat that"
> 
> I asked why.......she said "all the carcinogens and and fat smoke going into the meat"
> ...



Yeppers..medical factoids are becoming more rapidly debunked each day. We do know Doctors kill way more folks than guns so there ya go.


----------



## Wahoo95 (Jun 5, 2014)

I have a Kettle but wanted a gasser and didn't wanna spend much so I checked around for a used Weber Genesis.  Found a '96 Genesis 1000 for free which just needed to be cleaned up and new grates. Its a Weber so it'll last much longer than any Char Broil


----------



## zachbb (Jun 5, 2014)

Guys, thanks so much for all the replies.

You have convinced me (especially with that video), that charcoal grilling can be done with very little smoke. Since that was the only thing holding me back, I'll definitely get a Weber Smokey Joe grill now.

Now on to which source of fuel - briquettes or lump or something else - would produce the least amount of smoke. I leave in a fairly dense suburban neighborhood, and everyone's garden is really small, with low picket fences separating the houses, so the neighbors can see in really clearly, and our houses are basically maybe 4-5 feet apart.


----------



## Bob In Fla. (Jun 5, 2014)

bigwheel said:


> Sure I got a link. Tried to give it but didnt know if anybody want the A to Z of charcoal. Thanks for the speeling correction.
> 
> All About Charcoal - The Virtual Weber Bullet


I guess you didn't read or try to understand any of it, just picked and chose?  By the way, that is a very old article.  Kingsford has changed their formulation since that. For one thing, the anthracite coal isn't in there any more.  Not sure what else has changed since I don't use Kingsford, so I don't really care about that.


----------



## bigwheel (Jun 5, 2014)

Lump is best for all occasions. Ozark Oak is the caddilac. Some of the big gauge stuff like Lazzari for example or others which are killing out the Sonoran Desert to harvest mesquite and destroy the delicate ecosytem...do not do well in small pits. Too much gaps in the chunks to make it burn right. Most espcially R2D2 water smokers. I have a lid to a kettle but the bottom part was too nasty to stick in the truck. Trash day in yuppieville ya know?


----------



## Max1 (Jun 5, 2014)

LoL, B-Wub, we did not mean to make you "THINK" brother, we all know it causes you head aches.

If you are gonna get one just spend the money and get atleast the 18", I have a Smokey Joe, and sorry to say it really is not worth the time and trouble to have a small ass grill, you will be wishing you would have gotten the bigger one. I think you can pick up the 18" Silver Touch for $79.99, and then the 22.5" for $99.00. They really are worth the money. The only reason I would go with the smaller kettle is if I lived in an apartment. Even then I would go for the Jumbo Joe

Weber Jumbo Joe Charcoal Grill-1211001 at The Home Depot

It has like a 20" grill, but it is portable, the little Joe, just does not compare. Just Something to think about.


----------



## bbquzz (Jun 5, 2014)

I have to disagree with Max, Larry Wolfe (who use to post over here) use to cook all kinds of stuff on his Smokey Joe. It really is a great grill I still have mine and bust it out every now and then to cook a few burgers or a steak or two. Start small if you are on a limited budget. Just my opinion


----------



## zachbb (Jun 6, 2014)

Thanks guys. I pourchased the smokey Joe gold. Will have it Monday


----------



## Bosko (Jun 6, 2014)

zachbb said:


> Thanks guys. I pourchased the smokey Joe gold. Will have it Monday



cant you find it local?


----------



## zachbb (Jun 6, 2014)

The only store around here that sells that kind of stuff is really expensive, so I just got it off amazon


----------



## bigwheel (Jun 6, 2014)

Ok..by all means..take advice from yankees.


----------



## Max1 (Jun 7, 2014)

Why would he list to a Texan of all people!.......

That must have been along time ago Bbquzz, the only thing I have seen Larry with is his 22.5" Weber.


----------



## bbquzz (Jun 7, 2014)

Check this out Max, Larry even has CI grates for the SJ, http://www.bbq-4-u.com/forum/f15/jalapeno-jucy-lucys-20591.html.


----------



## Vermin999 (Jun 7, 2014)

I would have went with the 22.5. With the Smokey Joe you are limiting yourself on what you can cook due to space plus every accessory out there is made for a 22.5


----------



## Max1 (Jun 8, 2014)

Still, 14 inches, you are limiting yourself, just like John said. I mean I have one, if I am making something for just my self then yeah I use it to save fuel, but if you have more than just yourself, which is most of the time, then it is just too small. If anything I would have gotten the Bigger Joe. Just my opinion, that's all. To me it is a beach grill, not something that you would use everyday if you have a family.


----------



## Bob In Fla. (Jun 8, 2014)

OK, I have to say that I LOVE my Smoky Joe, BUT, I went BACKWARDS to get it and I love it to this day.

I started out larger and love the additional space, but when I know that the Smoky Joe is can handle the volume that I need for a particular cook, it is perfect.

I would be guessing here, BUT, I'd bet a dollar or there that's what ole Bucket Head Larry is doing since he does have other grills and smokers.  

(I think some texicans 'round these parts might be huffing a little too much gas and electrical smoke...)


----------



## Max1 (Jun 8, 2014)

I didn't say that i don't like mine, but there are only certain times I will use it. Mainly when it is just me I am cooking for. If there is more than 2 people you are cooking for, it lacks the space. It is great for taking t the beach, or other out of doors trips. That is all I am saying.....

Oh and yeah you are right about the texicans talking too much gas, and electric. I think they lost their way from charcoal.....


----------



## Vermin999 (Jun 8, 2014)

I have a Smokey Joe too, so far I have just put it together. I also have a Jumbo Joe that I have had for probably 5 years and used it twice. Actually I let a friend borrow it last year and haven't gotten it back yet.


----------



## zachbb (Jun 8, 2014)

Ok so this smoking is what I'm afraid of for the  neighbours (when he grills the steak):
Ribeye Steak on The Smokey Joe Gold (How To) - YouTube

Anyway to prevent or at least minimize the quantity of smoke?


----------



## Max1 (Jun 8, 2014)

It's not smoke, it is mostly steam. And trust me that is nothing in comparison to actually smoking something. Personally I would tell your neighbors to take a flying "beeeeeeeeeeeeep". That is just me though.


----------



## Bosko (Jun 8, 2014)

More pics less babble.......big /small who cares!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Cauliflower and pulled pork








Chop asparagus and smashed potatoes!






had a full day and ate a   double turkey burger burger 5 mins ago........piggy!!!


----------



## Vermin999 (Jun 9, 2014)

zachbb said:


> Ok so this smoking is what I'm afraid of for the  neighbours (when he grills the steak):
> Ribeye Steak on The Smokey Joe Gold (How To) - YouTube
> 
> Anyway to prevent or at least minimize the quantity of smoke?




I bet you will get more compliments than scowls as long as you aren't "That Guy" in the neighborhood. I grill Alot and BBQ often and I have yet to have a neighbor complain. I have had a few times where I sent up some smoke signals to the point I'm expecting the fire dept to show up because someone call them.


----------



## bigwheel (Jun 9, 2014)

Looking good on the pork and cauliflower. I think the only ones who biotch about bbq smoke are yups from Sunny CA.


----------



## Max1 (Jun 9, 2014)

Bosko has officially highjacked this post.


----------



## Wahoo95 (Jun 12, 2014)

Should be able to find a 22.5" on Craigslist for anywhere between $25-50


----------



## dledmo (Jun 12, 2014)

zachbb said:


> Ok so this smoking is what I'm afraid of for the  neighbours (when he grills the steak):
> Ribeye Steak on The Smokey Joe Gold (How To) - YouTube
> 
> Anyway to prevent or at least minimize the quantity of smoke?



Any other regulars watch the video?  The guy put olive oil on both sides of the steak, so of course there will be more smoke.  Anyone else put olive oil on their steaks?  I don't.
Lump charcoal burns hotter and cleaner than manufactured briquettes.  
I mostly cook off gas because it's quicker and easier but when I have the time and energy I use charcoal.  Weber makes fine products for both, I have a gasser which I use 3-4 times a week even in winter and a 18" kettle which I picked up for $10 at a garage sale.  Look for good clearance deals in late summer.  
Have fun and post lots of pics!


----------



## bigwheel (Jun 13, 2014)

I put Olive oyl on Pork chops...or a light squrt of Olive Oyl flavor Pam.  Tried it on steaks a few times. Couldnt tell much improvement. It helps brined pork chops brown up a little better and holds the rub tighter to the meat. Tried it on barnyard avians a few times. Just makes them taste nasty and greasy.


----------

